# Heddon Meadow Mouse = Found!



## FishyItch (Mar 8, 2011)

My FedEx package finally arrived today with two lipless cranks and, more importantly, two Heddon Meadow Mice. 

After doing a little bit of research today I found out that the Heddon Meadow Mouse is actually a very hard lure to find. Apparently it's been discontinued for a while or something. Now the only ones that you can get are on eBay and those are often at incredibly inflated prices. The lure seems to be a favorite of many anglers, it's just not that available. 

Anyway, if you know of the lure and want one (and you don't want to spend $10 on eBay) lurenet.com has them for a pretty good price. When I ordered them they were $2.99 but now they've jacked up the price to $5.49, which is still probably the best online price for this lure. (Also a good price on the Cordell lipless cranks.)

Here's the link:
https://www.lurenet.com/catalog.aspx?catid=Heddon%20Meadow%20Mouse

I can't wait to try it out for pike and big ol' bass!


----------



## Jim (Mar 8, 2011)

Great mouse lure for sure!


----------



## arkansasnative (Mar 9, 2011)

unfortunately... they're out of brown already so i picked up a black one and a gray one. thanks for the heads up!


----------



## FishyItch (Mar 9, 2011)

They were out of brown when I ordered too, so I did the same thing you did. My guess is they didn't have any brown to begin with.


----------



## X53Gunner (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks for this info I just recieved two in the mail in black that I ordered from them.
Scott


----------

